

Save some money on those long night outs with this app, would love feedback - andresmax
http://drinklistapp.com/
We're a consulting startup who recently released our first iOS app to help you manage shared tabs and save some cash on those long nights out, check it out here http://drinklistapp.com/&#60;p&#62;I would love to hear everyone's feedback, also if anyone is interested I have a few promo codes around so you can download it for free.
======
FuzzyDunlop
As nice as it's presented, I can't imagine going on a night out with my mates
and spending more time keeping an app on my phone up to date. I'd be too busy
getting drunk and enjoying myself to be arsed about what drinks I had and how
much they cost.

I'd say it was a solution in search of a problem. And the better alternative,
I would say, is to not share your tab if you're a bit of a penny pincher.

------
adamtmca
Seems like something my mom or the local news would mention when talking about
how phones can "do just about everything these days" but wouldn't actually get
used.

"Well Cathy, theres even an app to keep track of your tab when your out on the
town! Isn't that something John, now off to Simon for the weather"

That said, you are obviously talented designers - the site & the app look
really nice & will definitely make a great portfolio piece.

------
there
a great way to make your friends regret asking you to come hang out with them
at a bar.

~~~
rhizome
Actually, I think it would be a good idea to go drinking with someone who uses
this app. Since they'll invariably forget X number of drinks throughout the
night, you can offer to settle up the next day. "See? I only had two beers."

~~~
danso
Sorry but this app has no audit system.

If you and your friend don't have the kind of relationship in which either of
you can trust each other or forgive a beer or two, then you don't have the
kind of relationship in which you'll automatically trust each other to have
pushed the buttons on an app correctly.

------
timjahn
The landing page design is gorgeous.

But really - would YOU ever use this app in the intended social setting?

The horse is getting beaten to death already, but the last thing people out
drinking want to do is log their drinks in their phone.

If you're out drinking so much that you have to keep track of how many drinks
you've had, I doubt you're going to care about being charged for an extra
drink or two when you and your buddies split the bill at the end of the night.

~~~
presidentx
Horse getting beaten to death? Where did we come up with such awful sayings?
And why do so many I hear have to do with the cruel treatment of animals?

------
mjs00
Looks great, but agree with most points made around how folks might be
perceived using this (unless in a group of finance/accountant types).

Maybe a slight repositioning as something 'practical' that considers
responsible folks consume at different rates - have it know who is in the
group, who is 'in' for each round (as folks consume at different rates), then
when final bill comes in, it will do a proportional split of final tab based
on who is in each round, (also potentially relative drink pricing if different
costs beer/mixed/wine), and tipping suggestion for each based on a value you
set (18% / 20% / ??). Then app is more friendly to the group, and benefit is
you don't overpay/overtip individually or as a group when maybe not thinking
clearly when you settle.

You could even add a game element on who's paying the round, or based on
random, ongoing bets, ??

------
danso
The presentation here is nice but it doesn't fit the reality of social
drinking, as other commenters have noted. Long nights out involve free-flowing
liquor and some give-and-take in buying rounds, sometimes eating a loss,
sometimes getting many free drinks.

Drinking is about loosening up. The use of this app would seemingly inhibit
that.

~~~
andresmax
Definitely see your points (and everyone else's) the app started out as a
proof of concept and wanted to get some more feedback if there was a valid
market.

------
colinm
How are drunk people gonna use it?

~~~
andresmax
We made a fair bit of "on-site user testing", it works :)

------
aarondf
I think it's curious that at the top of the page it says "requires iOS 5" and
at the bottom it says "iOS 5 ready."

It's a beautiful landing page, but I'm not quite sure I understand the
problem.. Is this to split tabs? Or to show the bartender, "Hey, I only
ordered these drinks, don't charge me for more!" The latter doesn't sound like
it'd go over well. Confused.

~~~
andresmax
The use case is more for splitting tabs between large groups of people.

Also cross reference what the establishment is charging you vs what you
actually had, you'd be surprised how many bars and places are willing to
overcharge you once you've had a bit too many.

~~~
rhizome
So when I'm at a bar and I order "2 Whiskey Sours, a Budweiser, an Amstel
Light, a Heineken, a Sapphire Gimlet and a Knob Creek neat," and the bartender
charges $50 (or whatever), do I stand there asking how much each one was?

~~~
devicenull
Even if you ask, I've had cases where they just don't know (Everything gets
entered into a computer, computer does some magic math to come out with your
total)

------
trout
It would probably be better served to just keep track of how many drinks you
have. I would be more likely to use it if I wanted to quickly calculate
calories, drinks, estimated BAC, etc. The estimated BAC could be pretty cool -
it could do calculations based on weight and alcohol processing based on when
you click a +1 or something.

------
latchkey
Funny app idea. I'd say that if you need this app, you've got a serious
drinking problem.

~~~
andresmax
Well this is intended for sharing tabs between large groups, rather than you
counting your long night of an alcoholic spree.

~~~
latchkey
The only thing on your website that suggests that is this brief sentence "just
pay for what you had".

If I saw my friend taking out this app and being a miser about something like
this, I'd probably not drink with them again. Hell, I wouldn't drink with
myself again if I pulled out this app. I seriously can't imagine someone using
this in a social setting and not being ridiculed for it.

Could you imagine at the end of the night, pulling out your phone and
saying... "hey everyone, look, I only drank this much and I'm not going to put
any more money towards the whole tab."

Most of the time, the people who would even care about the tab are the people
who aren't drinking! Why would they even need this app?

Really, I hope my friends are honest enough to put their share of the tab up
or suck it up and just pay a bit more knowing that the next night of drinking
maybe they save a bit. It all evens out in the end between friends.

Spending time and money implementing ideas like this are exactly why we are in
a bubble right now. If someone is going to pay $0.99 for this app, but be
worried about paying too much for drinks in a group setting, something is
really wrong with that person.

~~~
danso
It seems like you got downvoted but you're pretty much on the dot. The people
I go out drinking on long nights with are friends and we're all fairly honest.
A lot of nights that I go out with non-friends, those people are either taking
care of the tab or I've decided to take care of it. The first impression
created by pulling out an drink-accounting app will probably not be a good
one.

------
emmelaich
I had to read this three times before I understood what it meant. It's "nights
out" not "night outs"

------
MenaMena123
Do you go out and drink much? Seems nice but in the night life the last thing
people are going to be doing is using an app to find out the cost of the
drinks, then adding them in. Understand its hard enough to get a drink in
crowded bars, it may help with costs, but that person may look like a cheapass
with his little app. _Hey everyone my app says I didnt drink those beers and
its off 50 cents, can I have the costs again to every drink i bought to I can
add them into my app..... If I didnt buy a certain drink I just tell the
waiter, I didnt drink that and they take it off.

